# DMI3 BLOCKS



## Dawanvzla (Jun 14, 2017)

WHATS GOING ON WITH THE EVENINGS BLOCKS THEY JUST DISAPPEAR EVEN THE NIGHT BLOCKS ARE HARD TO GET!

These people are using another type of hack for sure... 

P.s. Repetitouch and frep are not effective anymore...


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Well if you use repitouch doesn't your phone have to be rooted?


----------



## Dawanvzla (Jun 14, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Well if you use repitouch doesn't your phone have to be rooted?


That apps are not effective anymore


----------



## Amazonflexa (Aug 23, 2016)

I've seen this video in YouTube, people are using computer programs and there was another video where the block was taken in the speed of light. Yeah frep and repetitouch are useless now.


----------



## Dawanvzla (Jun 14, 2017)

Amazonflexa said:


> I've seen this video in YouTube, people are using computer programs and there was another video where the block was taken in the speed of light. Yeah frep and repetitouch are useless now.


Yes ive been watching videos in youtube that pc program is faster...


----------

